# New Zwilling Kramer SG2



## deanb (Aug 10, 2012)

Got the ZK SG2 yesterday so I've had time to check a few things. Most of these pics show the ZK SG2 compared with the carbon ZK that I bought a year ago. The carbon ZK weighs 300 grams, the ZK SG2 weights 316 grams. Both are 61 mm at the heel. The carbon ZK has a better distal taper on the tang and towards the tip. The ZK SG2 tip is not very flexible while the carbon ZK tip is. Fit and finish on both are very good. The balance point on both knives is about .5 inches forward of the bolster. The ZK SG2 OOTB edge was quite good. The choil is nicely rounded and polished as is the spine.

All in all, I like the ZK SG2 a lot. Is it worth $450? It is for me.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 10, 2012)

dean, thanks for posting this. I have a Kramer Meiji in SG2 and its one of my favorite knives. Doesn't get a lot of respect on this forum but that probably because few people have them. I don't know if i could swallow five bones through. You could be into a full custom randy Hass?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 10, 2012)

That looks very nice, the carbon version seems to have been pretty well received so it would be interesting to hear the comparison. But $450? that gets you a whole lot of knife, especially here


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! It's hard to tell from my phone, but is the 52100 Kramer ground thinner than the SG2 one?


----------



## James (Aug 10, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Thanks for posting this! It's hard to tell from my phone, but is the 52100 Kramer ground thinner than the SG2 one?



It does look like that. I guess it's to be expected...it is a clad knife afterall


----------



## JasonD (Aug 10, 2012)

I really like the dammy pattern on the cladding. If it were more like $250 I'd be very interested, but all the same I'm glad you like it.


----------



## deanb (Aug 12, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Thanks for posting this! It's hard to tell from my phone, but is the 52100 Kramer ground thinner than the SG2 one?



Yes it is. I don't have a micrometer so I can't quantify that but it's pretty obvious just by looking at it. I haven't had the SG2 long enough to compare edge holding ability but I can say that the SG2 is a whole lot harder to sharpen. As I said before, the SG2 OOTB edge was good but I could see scratches on the bevels that I wanted to remove. Three hours later I had the scratches removed and the edge back. The 52100 with the same initial condition took maybe 1/2 an hour. I'm a home cook so edge holding ability isn't a big deal but it's fun to play around and see what a knife will do.


----------



## cclin (Aug 15, 2012)

do u own shun Kramer knife? how does the ZK SG2 compare with the shun Kramer sg2??


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 15, 2012)

$450 for a damascus clad sg2 isn't expensive. Shuns in this steel are as much, Tanakas, Takeshis, all more expensive....plus you get 15% off for being in the culinary industry, and regular $10 coupons in the mail. That puts it at $370ish. Not bad at all.

The Shun version was thick at the spine all the way to the tip. The ZKramers taper nicely. Plus, I found the Shun handles to be too large.


----------



## deanb (Aug 15, 2012)

cclin said:


> do u own shun Kramer knife? how does the ZK SG2 compare with the shun Kramer sg2??



Are you asking about the knife or the steel? Yes I do own both. Shun claims that their Kramer SG2 is 64-66 HRC and Zwilling claims their SG2 is 63 HRC. I can't tell the difference in hardness but the ZK is a much nicer knife.


----------



## cclin (Aug 15, 2012)

deanb said:


> Are you asking about the knife or the steel? Yes I do own both. Shun claims that their Kramer SG2 is 64-66 HRC and Zwilling claims their SG2 is 63 HRC. I can't tell the difference in hardness but the ZK is a much nicer knife.



thanks for answer! I already own the shun kramer & carbon ZK kramer! just wondering is worth spend $400+ to buy another similar kramer knife??


----------



## bkdc (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm resurrecting this thread since I'm interested in hearing how the SG2 Zwilling Kramer performs. I'm not a fan of the fatter grind because I know that SG2 clad knives can be ground incredibly thinly. My Tanaka R2 gyuto proves this. But If I were going to buy a 'Western' profile chef's knife, the Kramer is the one I'd get.


----------



## kungpao (Jun 27, 2013)

I purchased a KramerZ SG2 about six months ago as well. I took me a while to warm up to the profile but nowadays I enjoy using it. It usually doesn't come off the magnetic strip unless I'm working with hard root vegetables, winter squash, large cuts of meat etc. I'm still a newbie to sharpening but I have difficulty getting it anywhere near as sharp as my carbon steel knives.


----------

